# Who are your New Leaf couples?



## Ricardo (Sep 30, 2013)

*This got me curious: What you guys/girls believe should be a couple or who are couples right now in your town?
Just for fun.
*
_If this was posted before, please close this._


----------



## Nangwaya (Sep 30, 2013)

In my town, I think Tipper has a sweet spot for Vic, which is good, considering she is a cow and he is a bull


----------



## Roselia (Sep 30, 2013)

in my town:
fang x skye
papi x fauna or maple
rudy x rosie (when i get her) xD


----------



## Lyla (Sep 30, 2013)

KylexCookie
LeonardoxApple 
Leonardo and Apple have the CUTEST conversations..ahh.


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 30, 2013)

CookiexShep is the biggest priority to me. :3


----------



## Zura (Sep 30, 2013)

In mY town its Fang and Muffy! And I think my Kyle is dating both Skye and Freya!


----------



## jadebug (Sep 30, 2013)

Fuschia and Bam <3 At first I didn't understand why people ship their villagers, now I totally get it. Every time I see them together I smile like an idiot. lol


----------



## Gummysaur (Sep 30, 2013)

Erik has called Curt strong and manly more than once...


----------



## Wondrous (Sep 30, 2013)

PinkWater said:


> CookiexShep is the biggest priority to me. :3




Yes, yes, yes. I have both in my town and they are so cute together. ;w;


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Sep 30, 2013)

Beau and Fauna, before Beau moved


----------



## Mayor Scout (Sep 30, 2013)

Me and Celeste ohohohoo ~


----------



## majnin (Sep 30, 2013)

I see Tangy and Tom getting it on... Beau did hint at their relationship.


----------



## AnimalLeila (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, I think O'Hare fancies every girl villager!


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 30, 2013)

O'Hare and Felicity. :3 They're two peas in a pod.
And now Lily has been hanging out with Marshal ever since Ribbot moved out. :<


----------



## Azzie (Sep 30, 2013)

Eugene and Diva, for a while. But then I'm pretty sure she broke up with him. D: 
Also Fang thinks he and my mayor are dating.


----------



## AnimalCrossngAddict (Sep 30, 2013)

According to Zell -- Apollo and Fauna enjoyed a cherry soda together.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nibbles x Kid Cat
Kabuki x Phoebe
Benjamin x Flurry
Hans x Tucker

edit: I just realized Fuchsia is the only one without a bf/gf D:


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 30, 2013)

For my town, I think Gayle & Alfonso are the closest thing to a couple. They're like diagonally across from one another.
Gwen and Iggly were getting closer to becoming a couple? Maybe more of a brother and sister role model. Same thing with Gwen & Aurora. Penguins got to stick together though.
_Gwen moved out though._
I hope Frita finds true love soon. Zell as well.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 30, 2013)

before zell moved out, it used to be ruby and zell. i'd always go to zell's house and see ruby there. waah it was so adorable ;u; also goldie and biskit~


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 30, 2013)

Meh, probably Lopez and Maple. They hang around a lot.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 30, 2013)

Gummysaur said:


> Erik has called Curt strong and manly more than once...



Back off Erik D:< Curt is mine!!
Soleil was over at Zell's house and they both talked about love and love letters. THEY TOGETHER FOREVA!!


Spoiler: Peom



A Peom for me Written by Blues!

From when you stepped off of that train,
Sunlight in your hair.
I found myself obsessed (possessed?)
With thoughts of wondrous you.
And though you wandered Amestris,
No courage could be found.

No courage? No, none at all,
To do what was my dream.
I longed to speak, to talk with you,
But failed when chances came.
And so I watched you, longingly,
Quite sure I was in love.

Then autumn came, and so did you,
You knocked upon my door.
To me it felt like Fate herself,
Had come to see my fear.
And yet, that wasn’t why you’d come,
Why had you come at all?

You entered, hands behind your back,
Almost like you were shy.
I scoffed at that, there was no way.
You, who’d taken to our town,
Could not get shy, it was absurd,
Yet it was true, I learned.

Handing me a gift, you muttered,
“Happy birthday, Curt.”
I was in shock, as I’d forgot
That I was one year older.
The paper came off of the gift,
It was a napkin holder.
And though it was so small a thing,
I treasure it like gold.

That broke the ice between us and
I wonder if you knew.
Did you know for what I longed,
Did you know that I loved you?
...No, I don’t think that you could have.
Nevertheless, our friendship grew,
To almost more than friends.

And then that horrid day of winter,
When O’Hare broke my heart.
No, it wasn’t that I loved him,
He broke my heart with you.
I stared in terror as he knocked,
As you opened, as he took you by the hand.
My blood was racing, pulsing, rushing.
I feared that you were lost.
I wanted to howl to the sky
And tell O’Hare that you were mine.

Alas, I could not do it.
I’ve never been the bravest bear,
But all my courage left me there.
I walked away in misery,
I dared not meet your eye.
Blue petals fell, a metaphor,
Of sadness, grief, and shattered dreams.

Brewster listened to my tale,
He’s rather good at that.
I told him all my hopes and plans,
I told him how I walked away,
How I was sure you loved O’Hare...
How I had always cared.
He wiped a mug in silence then,
I don’t quite know how long.

Then glancing up, the pigeon looked
Me in my tear-filled eyes.
“If you do not pursue her now,
You’ll never know for sure.”
Though simple words, they clamored, clattered,
Occupied my head.
When Soleil came and broke the news,
A sudden impulse grabbed my soul,
My paws pulled me from my seat,
They carried me to your front door,
And though I still feared the worst truth,
I opened up, and entered.

You met me in your upstairs room,
I wonder why I didn’t knock.
Soleil was right, suitcases lay
Upon the crowded floor.
I didn’t want to say it,
But if I didn’t you would leave,
And I would never see you again.
I blurted out, “You can’t go,” blushed.
You were quite surprised.
“You... mean a lot to me,”
I said it in a whisper.

And then, 
Oh glorious day, you said you’d stay!
I knew you felt the same as I.
You proved it when we kissed, 
And all was perfect in our little world.

Nowadays we walk together,
Talking of things past and future.
I know you’ll never, ever leave me now.

Curt’s Note: I was going to say something about O’Hare getting with Charlise, but it ruined the sentiment. I’ll be back soon, dear.


----------



## amybear91 (Sep 30, 2013)

Whitney and Fang <3
I used to ship Moe and Mitzi till Moe left...


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 30, 2013)

OH, LET ME TELL YOU 

Anhka and Shep

like, big time :3 (mwhaha)


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 30, 2013)

ERMIGAWD

Merengue x Julian <3 <3 <3
{They've visited each other 4 times already, and 
julian offered her his jacket when she sneezed :0 CUUUTE}

And Maple x Erik <3


----------



## Nushaa (Sep 30, 2013)

my town: Bob x Tangy, Lobo x Whitney. uvu


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 30, 2013)

Sydney and Eugene are definitely an item.. But I think Lyman has a soft spot for Sydney too..

Also I'm pretty sure Simon and Tom are having a bromance, haha.. They're always together and I'm always hearing everyone talk about them.. Plus I'm always being the messenger for them giving presents to each other


----------



## Saphy (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't romantically "ship" my villagers, but I do like to think Beau and Bruce have a little bro/big bro sort of relationship, they're always hanging round together and Beau has started using Bruce's catchphrase, it's pretty cute.


----------



## Filly (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't ship my villagers x_x However, Phoebe and Fuchsia are bff's in my town ^^


----------



## rivulet (Sep 30, 2013)

Marina x Zucker and soon Lucky x Ankha uwu

Also I made Punchy x Mitzi when I was younger o:


----------



## lordbimble (Sep 30, 2013)

Molly was with Eugene then moved on to Jay. I think Drake was always sweet on her but she never noticed.

Grizzly and Merengue also seem to have a thing.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 30, 2013)

autumnleavesxo said:


> Beau and Fauna, before Beau moved


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 30, 2013)

Kid Cat + Bianca
Victoria + Papi
Goldie + Bill
Pietro + Francine
Knox and Kitty are single, so...

In my Wild World town, Mallary moved right next to Octavian. They were always sending letters and presents to one another.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 30, 2013)

Me*X*Shep

lol


----------



## Mary (Sep 30, 2013)

PietroxVesta


----------



## MewFromSkyeim (Sep 30, 2013)

I ship WinnieXRoscoe  Since I've only got 3 boy villager and 7 girls ... PLAYBOY TOWN :3


----------



## Mary (Sep 30, 2013)

MewFromSkyeim said:


> I ship WinnieXRoscoe  Since I've only got 3 boy villager and 7 girls ... PLAYBOY TOWN :3


Ohhhkay... EW?


----------



## MewFromSkyeim (Sep 30, 2013)

TBH, I prefer BiskitxAgent S :3


----------



## Clammbon (Sep 30, 2013)

In my town there's Olivia+Mitzi and Ankha+Lucky xD


----------



## Orieii (Oct 1, 2013)

Couples in my town:
Julian X Diana and Julian X Chrissy (two-timer xD)
Kid Cat X Chrissy (love triangles everywhere @w@)
Marshal X EVERYONE


----------



## Joie (Oct 1, 2013)

I have only one boy in my town lol which is beau but ill match him with Fauna or Diana or any other of the 9 ladies xD


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 1, 2013)

Nibbles x Samson ~
They actually both live right next to each over and were both starter villagers!
Also, it's even more cute since the fact that they are a Squirrel and Mouse, it makes them tiny!


----------



## hiyukihime (Oct 1, 2013)

snake and bunnie 
proof
-one time i found the both of them in snake's house
- when i caught a flea on bunnie she told me not to tell anyone ESPECIALLY snake


----------



## Pimmy (Oct 1, 2013)

Victoria and O'hare have had rumors about them for a while.. then I just tonight saw her visiting his house! O'hare said not to tell anyone she was over XD


----------



## clovetic (Oct 1, 2013)

my diana is dating octavian, but she's seeing erik behind his back. and fauna and bam have a thing going too.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 1, 2013)

Me and Genji <3 No wait, ahem. I mean Ankha and Octavian. They're always at each others houses when I pop in to say hi, and they were the guests at each others birthday parties recently (they're birthdays are a couple of days apart). They were looking reallllly cosy.. ^_^


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 1, 2013)

Sly and Annabelle
Kyle and Mira 
Goldie and Hamlet-- they keep going on about eachother!!


----------



## LillyKay (Oct 1, 2013)

Gummysaur said:


> Erik has called Curt strong and manly more than once...



Erik... I say.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 1, 2013)

Ah, this is odd... But anyways, I'd say Apple and Hamlet, definitely. Hamlet went to Apple's B-day, they always say stuff about each-other. Katt and Tex are in a love/hate relationship.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't have any...I think it's weird to have couples, but knock yerself out


----------



## May (Oct 1, 2013)

I could never pair my villagers romantically! It just feels wrong.
Lucky has a close platonic relationship with Blaire though.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 1, 2013)

Lobo x Skye

And in my old town, Marshal x Agent S


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Oct 1, 2013)

According to Eunice, Rowan and Agnes have been getting cozy in my town.


----------



## sugarpeas (Oct 3, 2013)

Snake and Mira :3


----------



## Miya902 (Oct 3, 2013)

Mine was Rodney and Maple until Maple left and then Rodney started to have a crush on me. =P


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 8, 2013)

Aha Lolly x Roald in my second town
Uh in my first town i gotta say hazel x sheldon or snake x bonbon or ozzie x canberra..
And in my current town, I guess coco x egbert. they were sending gifts back and forth yesterday x.x


----------



## zombeats (Oct 8, 2013)

timbra keeps telling me she wants rosie and peck to be a couple but i just don't think that's a good idea...


----------



## Animenutcase (Oct 8, 2013)

Diana shipped Frank and Dora when they both lived here. And a friend on tumblr made me ship Katt/Lobo.


----------



## beffa (Oct 8, 2013)

The only people I see as couples are these;

Merry x Rudy
Kid Cat x Punchy

Kid Cat made me bring Punchy over a bunch of times and they're always talking about each other, then Merry and Rudy are constantly talking about each other and exchanging gifts ^_^

Future couples (dreamies)
Beau x Lopez
Victoria x Papi
and forever alone Molly. She can be my wife ;-;


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 8, 2013)

Before I reset, it was Snake and Carmen, but in my launch town it was Pango and Antonio. <3 Though now I think Kid Cat and Tangy are a couple. Zucker and Merengue will be a couple though, lol.


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 8, 2013)

Lily and Rudy have the most adorable conversations. Lily asked him what 2 + 2 was and Rudy asked me for the answer, and Lily got so mad xDD


----------



## Petra (Oct 8, 2013)

Ruby and Genji would be so cute together! As would Camofrog and Apple  They never talk about each other though.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

Rudy x Poppy
Kidd x Willow
(and for the yaoi fans)
Cody x Poncho


----------



## Kiwi (Oct 8, 2013)

Cole and Fang...
Ehh. It's unrequited love. Cole is Fang's fanboy. They also live right next to each other.
O'Hare and Bonbon


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 8, 2013)

Shep and Cookie <3


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Oct 8, 2013)

In my town, it seems like Eugene is dating just about every female in the village lol.  XD  But I've heard Pango talk about wanting to go shopping and get to know Deli better, and Pecan said Deli and Frita would be a cute couple, so it seems like he might have more girls after him than Eugene now.  XD


----------



## Pixori (Oct 8, 2013)

I totally support:
Francine and Marshal. 
Something cute about it.


----------



## EeveeGirl (Oct 8, 2013)

In my town I ship:
BobxBianca - They keep sending each other gifts ^^
Gaston and Mira - in a Fatherly way
Bianca and Goldie - best buddies forever

I could put the others into pairs but I like these most ^^


----------



## Ruesen (Oct 8, 2013)

Chocolate Rose said:


> In my town, it seems like Eugene is dating just about every female in the village lol.  XD  But I've heard Pango talk about wanting to go shopping and get to know Deli better, and Pecan said Deli and Frita would be a cute couple, so it seems like he might have more girls after him than Eugene now.  XD



My Eugene is pretty similar, haha! He's been macking on both Kitt and Nan, though they dont' seem as interested.

I don't really ship my neighbors either, I just like laughing at gossip and appearances. For instance, Zell seems to be gay as he rarely talks to girls, constantly flirts with me, and anytime he talks to a guy (that isn't Eugene, cause Eugene seems to be indifferent to gender) he seems to be flirting it hard. 

Rocket out of no where started liking my alternate male villager. He... hardly ever talked to her and never sent out letters to anyone, yet she suddenly sent him a letter saying how he was the only one she feels is reliable and trustworthy.

Gruff doesn't appear to have a love interest, though on his birthday, Baabara came over to celebrate. He did go over to Nan's house for her birthday, but I think that was more a friendship thing. 

Baabara doesn't seem to have interest in anyone but herself; she just likes being the gossip queen. Also she is hard to track down at times...

Charlise was another loner, but she'll be gone after today.

Snake I think likes Peanut, but he's still new and getting to know people. I remember he got very flustered with her in a convo, haha.

Peanut... I think she's the only female friend of Zell, cause she's the only female I've seen talk to him where it didn't end awkwardly. I don't see her going for anyone.


----------



## Li'lE23 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's Alfonso and Winnie.  Winnie is the only villager Alfonso ever talks about.  He says, "don't tell Winnie," or "Winnie's nice don't you think," or something like that.  Winnie says stuff like that too.  I have a bunch of  screenshots of those two talking about each other.  They'd be so cute together!


----------



## Hikari (Oct 8, 2013)

Dizzy and Opal seem to like each other, but Goldie seems to have a thing for him too. (She asked me if I wanted to stalk Dizzy with her, lol.)

Merengue, Renee and Aurora seem like best friends.

Jay likes Paula, but also likes Deirdre. I guess he has a thing for Uchi character.

So:

Opal x Dizzy x Goldie (Love Traingle)

Merengue x Renee x Aurora (BFF's)

Jay x Paula/Deirdre


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't think any of my villagers like each other or would make a good couple... Francine hates Puddles though, that's about it xD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 8, 2013)

Bulbadragon said:


> I don't think any of my villagers like each other or would make a good couple... Francine hates Puddles though, that's about it xD



I think your villagers have secret crushes.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Oct 8, 2013)

Chief and Whitney
Skye and Kyle
Leonardo and Bianca
Rudy and lolly
And punchy and marshal are bachelors

Then there's
Hamphrey and Soleil
Apple and hamlet
Clay and flurry
Muffy and pietro
And Rodney and Graham are bachelor


----------



## Joy (Oct 8, 2013)

Carmen and Stiches and Lucky ( I don't even...)
Paula and Pietro
Alli and my apple trees


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 8, 2013)

Kyle and Bam, Jacques and Cherry, and Timbra used to like Hamphrey but he moved away.


----------



## Pixlplume (Oct 8, 2013)

News Update: Newcomers Apuru and O'Hara seem to be hitting it off according to Bree, our _new_ town gossip?
I don't know if this is true, but we need some drama in Pacaland, so why not let it be the smooth-talker O'Hare?


----------



## Laurina (Oct 8, 2013)

Rosie and Julian. Julian went to Rosie's birthday. Rosie went to Julian's. They are the two in the town that I catch having the most conversations with. The latest was Julian gave Rosie a key chain with the letter "S" on it. It stood for "Sweet girl." Julian has a matching key chain except with the letter "N" which stood for "Nothing's better." And he said when you put them together they'd be "sweet nothings."

So precious.


----------



## kite (Oct 8, 2013)

Beau & Diana
Fang & Monique?
Kid Cat & Dotty?

lol I haven't really thought about it.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 9, 2013)

I used to think that my Fang and Olivia had something going on. It was pretty cute, because Fang came from an All-Cat town, it's like he's trying to seek comfort and familiarity from my only Cat neighbor. Both has moved out, however.

Then, Vesta and Knox seems to be in a good relationship. There was one time when Vesta requested me to bring Knox to her house, only to thank him for his gift. It was so adorable <3 Sadly, Vesta was moved away to a friend. 

My current villager pairing is probably Marina and Sterling, and Ankha with Lucky. And maybe Knox and Sterling...? XD


----------



## Farobi (Oct 9, 2013)

Papi and Francine
Marshal and Merengue

I NEED A FEMALE CAT TO SATISFY ALL MY MALES :[

LOLLY!


----------



## Touko (Oct 9, 2013)

Marshal x Me

Maybe Diana and Bam considering they're the only 2 deer species I have, but no one for me.


----------



## deardeer (Oct 9, 2013)

Skye and Wolfgang most definitely! I placed their houses next to each other and they're always out walking together and everyone comments they're really good friends. Also Erik and Dierdre, their houses are in this little forest area I created and again the rest of my villagers comment they get along aw


----------



## CamelotHannah (Oct 9, 2013)

Freya and Wolfgang!! Ah I hope they interact soon omg ^_^


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 9, 2013)

In my town Beau seems completely enamored with Chief.


----------



## danceonglitter (Oct 9, 2013)

Apple and Graham


----------



## Lepidoptera (Oct 9, 2013)

O'Hare x Every female in town including the mayor. kidding...

I don't really ship my villagers actually. I don't talk to half of them anyway. 

O'HarexRodxMayor are great friends though.


----------



## deardeer (Oct 9, 2013)

CamelotHannah said:


> Freya and Wolfgang!! Ah I hope they interact soon omg ^_^



the two-timer!


----------



## PinkWater (Oct 9, 2013)

Now that she moved in, WhitneyxHamphrey. She could devour him if she wanted. XD


----------



## Laurina (Oct 9, 2013)

Eugene and Julian has been telling me that Ed & Skye have been getting along quite well and sharing things like bubble tea and whatnot c; I just caught them having a super cute conversation about Ed writing Skye a poem. D'awh.


----------



## fanism (Oct 9, 2013)

May be: Cally x Jitters

My residents never had any cute conversation like all the above mentioned.  Only Lyman kept telling me Cally and Jitters are always together.  However, I don't recall seeing Cally and Jitters talking to each other.  

With Deirdre just came into my town today, I wonder if she and Lopez would become a couple?  Probably not, they are the same kind of animal.


----------



## chainosaur (Oct 9, 2013)

Colton and Kiki are awfully cute, hah hah.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 9, 2013)

Peanut and Marshal <3


----------



## CozyKitsune (Jun 12, 2014)

Sally X Jeremiah 
Patty X Klaus 
There are only three girls Whitney just moved :O Well I don't ship Wendy shes...Forever alone XD


----------



## Linyin (Jun 12, 2014)

can I say Wolfgang and me...?XDD


----------



## shoujofighter (Jun 12, 2014)

So far it's Zell and Pippy 
huh


----------



## Story (Jun 12, 2014)

Drake and Molly. <3 
Pictured:


----------



## SuperTabbyChan (Jun 12, 2014)

Marina and Stitches are always together >~<

Fang hasn't seen much of Whitney but a good bridge will fix that!

Rosie and Rudy have never met but once I build a bridge hooo boy those kitties will be crazy XD

I am in a relationship with my second character.

I am two-timing on my second character with my third character.

Marina is my bisexualsaturdayjollygoodtime gf, though maybe one day she'll meet a cranky Octopus.

Marshal is my husbando. 

I am a very promiscuous mayor. Welcome to Angelton.


----------



## TeeTee (Jun 12, 2014)

Lopez and I 
Fauna and Bam
Bruce and Diana


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 12, 2014)

Chrissy and Snake are totally a couple.. When I picked a flea from Chrissy, she said that doesn't want Snake to know about it  Also they're always having their silly chats outside.


----------



## Ulua24 (Jun 12, 2014)

Stitches & Bluebear. Tammi is currently replacing Bluebear. XD


----------



## gengly (Jun 12, 2014)

Molly and Bam 

Stitches and Chrissy

Francine and Bruce 

Apparently Julian is dating me so idk.


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Jun 13, 2014)

The only two couples I ship are:

Benjamin x Wendy (Bendy)
Blaire x Chadder (Bladder)

Oh god those ship names are terrible


----------



## dangerousflower (Jun 13, 2014)

*coughme and kikicough*
i like o'hare and julian and muffy with any pretty lady


----------



## WonderK (Jun 13, 2014)

Bianca and Rolf. They live right next to each other and wear the same shirt. They seem like a couple to me.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 13, 2014)

Poncho and Rubby


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 13, 2014)

Apple and Marshal, every time one of them has a birthday, the other is at their party! And Apple always asks me to bring Marshal to her house, and Diana hinted at their relationship. They're both the same height and are adorable together lol


----------



## cindamia (Jun 13, 2014)

Flurry and Marshal! They're both tiny and white and cute <3


----------



## Wildroses (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't really have an obvious town couple, but I certainly have a town Casanova in Marshal. That squirrel is flirting with four out of the seven women in this town. 

He sends me letters about how he's keeping my letters close to his heart and how we should be friends forever. Once I came over to his house and found Merry there, and he asked me not to tell anyone she was visiting. He attended Bettina's birthday party talking about how Bettina's day special because she's such a wonderful person, and I swear one time I saw the two of them standing nose to nose before they both walked away singing. He sent a gift to Deirdre drenched in cologne and was thrilled when he heard she noticed. 

By this point I'm starting to think he must have made a move on Tammy, Baabara and Molly and I just haven't noticed. Mind you, Baabara has pinged me trying to leave town seven times now, impressive when you consider two is the next highest number I have. Maybe she's just trying to escape that randy little squirrel. 

I'm pretty sure his pursuit of Deirdre will come to nothing as I get the impression Roald and Deirdre are working on being the town couple. They're always suggesting to each other they need to change their catchphrases and sending gifts. Roald asked me to deliver her a shirt she'd mentioned in passing she wanted so he exhausted himself trying to find one. You don't do that unless you care.


----------



## MayorAlex (Jun 13, 2014)

Chester x Bluebear

Beau x Molly 

c:


----------



## natalie (Jun 13, 2014)

Ankha and Kabuki

Rosie, Lolly, and Ankha as a three wifed family. Lolly and Rosie's sweetness with Ankha's *****iness.

( i want to draw that now)


----------



## CozyKitsune (Jun 13, 2014)

Ha ha I ship myself too Me X Sterling! YOU MAY!


----------



## poliwag0 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bob and Tangy!


----------



## estypest (Jun 13, 2014)

Definitely Zell and Fauna.. 


As confirmed at Zell's birthday shindig


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 13, 2014)

p sure Ken thinks we're in a relationship. 

He asked if I wanted to use his bathtub before I left his house, asks to watch me change my clothes, called me a 'sweetheart', and then he comes over unexpectedly to give me a banana.  

I know smugs are kinda flirtatious, but dang. Boy's coming onto me a little too hard. I thought they only did that with girls.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 13, 2014)

I just pick villagers who I like, I don't necessarily think of ships.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 13, 2014)

For all the villagers I have Planned;

In Neo Mercury:
Hopper X Fauna
Mira X Francine (I know Mira is based on Venus, but I wanted to have a Uranus and Neptune reference somewhere)
Chrissy X Snake
Ken X Ankha

Planet Vegeta:
Hans X Shari
Tammi X Deli
Julian X Bertha (There is nothing more strait than a unicorn!)
Monty is forever alone
Flip X Work out equipment

Long Distance Relationships (One villager from each of my towns):
Muffy X Pietro
Stitches X Nana


----------



## macuppie (Jun 13, 2014)

KylexSkye

RudyxAlana (my 1st town character)


----------



## davidxrawr (Jun 13, 2014)

Coconut dating status:
Kyle x Zucker
Mira x Chrissy
Lucky is not interested 
Octavian has a crush on Francine but wont admit it
Anhka is asexual 
Jambette is forever alone
Kicks x Labelle secret affair


----------



## Renkindle (Jun 13, 2014)

Me x Pierce
Wolfgang x Fang
Eunice x Shep (I think they broke up recently though, I saw them having a conversation, then Eunice left with the glee emotion and Shep was sulking)
Filbert x Apple
Julian has a crush on Eunice
Mira is aromantic
Whitney x Apollo (when I end up getting Apollo)


----------



## Mylin (Jun 14, 2014)

Freya x Chief
Skye x Fang
Freya x Skye
Maple x Stitches
Diana x Bunnie (They're besties in my town. c: )


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

idk about "couples"

but Joey and Henry are totally best bros.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 14, 2014)

MarshalXPoppy Forever XD I should've kept Marshal's location while plot resetting when he plotted near Poppy's house.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 14, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> MarshalXPoppy Forever XD I should've kept Marshal's location while plot resetting when he plotted near Poppy's house.



OH! Beau is your final dreamie? I have him, and want to get rid of him. I can just give you him if you want, when he asks to leave.


----------



## cindamia (Jun 14, 2014)

Marshal and Flurry are so cute, small, and white and I always see them together! It's so adorable! 
Lol Walker has a thing with Diana and Ankha!
And Rory has a thing for Felicity


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> OH! Beau is your final dreamie? I have him, and want to get rid of him. I can just give you him if you want, when he asks to leave.



Thanks so much XD sent you a PM regarding that by the way. 

Anyways, while resetting for Bam's plot, suddenly, I saw Marshal and Poppy near each other, sadly they weren't directly facing each other. Also snapped pics. I'll post them later on.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Jun 14, 2014)

Julian and Coco
They are always talking about each other or to each other or in each other's houses or sending get other gifts...
They don't even live close to each other at all either.
It is such a weird couple but they are just so cute together. =3

I just imagine Julian being all suave and handsome but a little shy where Coco is so sweet, innocent and just plain backwards at times that she is completely oblivious to most of the sweet things Julian does to try and win her over. =3


----------



## mayordan (Jun 14, 2014)

Skye and Beau ♥



Spoiler:  kjhdsflkjss <333







i have more pictures on my 3ds but i dont feel like posting them 
skye changed her catchphrase to saltlick and theyre the only ones i ever see talking
theyre together a lot and theyre neighbors sometimes skyes over beau's house
2 qt 4 me


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ribbot and Agent S xD


----------



## Birdinator (Jun 14, 2014)

Me x Kiki
Skye x Phil
Frobert x Olaf
Pheobe x Erik
Tom x Skye
Frobert x Erik


----------



## Geneve (Jun 15, 2014)

_Julian x Roscoe_

Fauna x Erik
Freya x Kyle


----------



## Brendino (Jun 15, 2014)

If caught me off guard a bit at first, but I see Whitney and Erik hanging around with each other all the time, and they're always asking me to send gifts to the other one. My only other male villager (Wolfgang) doesn't really hang out with anyone outside of Erik, and none of the girls in my village hang out with one another that often, so Whitney and Erik are the only real couple in my mind.


----------



## hanzy (Jun 15, 2014)

It used to be Carmen and Zell, before he left.
Skye and Julian. 
Me and Benjamin xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 15, 2014)

Lucha x Claudia, its a long story lol.


----------



## Biskit11 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jitters and Daisy


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

//protectively huddles around Beau and Diana.-

shhh my babies....

but diana and fauna are super cute together, also...


----------



## tokkio (Nov 29, 2014)

in  my town, these are the couples who often give gifts to each other, visit each others houses and are often involved in rumors that say that they hang out a lot and stuff like that!

beau and fauna (cutest couple tbh!!)
kabuki and coco (i like these two a lot!)
fang and diana!! (diana's moving out though....)


----------



## ThePayne22 (Nov 29, 2014)

Chief and Wart Jr. had a bit of a bromance going on, but ever since Yuka moved in next to Wart Jr. he's started spending more time with her as a significant other. In my mind, Chief is jealous but afraid to come out of the closet for Wart Jr.

...

I know it's weird, but my head canon has made this interesting for me, so whatever, lol.


----------



## maarowak (Nov 29, 2014)

*O'Hare x Fauna*

THEY ARE SO CUTE OH MY GOD and they are always talking about each other and hanging out and GUESS WHO WAS AT O'HARES BDAY PARTY (it made me so happy I think I cried a little)
I have this gigantic headcanon and an entire history about it and I would love to post it here but idk if everyone wants to read that lol

Rudy x Poppy, two red nosed buddies hehe but I don't have Poppy in my town yet ):

Avery x Blanche (don't have Blanche yet ;_; and need to finish cycling Avery)

aaaand Coco x Genji but less in a romantic way and more in a big brother thing. Genji being very protective towards Coco etc


I think it's really fun think about the relationship between everyone in town, not only romantic, but these are the ones in my town!~~~


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 29, 2014)

Tom likes Purrl xD


----------



## unintentional (Nov 29, 2014)

*Old ones*
Drake/Nibbles/Marshal
Drake/Peck
Klaus/Nan
*New*
Apollo/Coco
Marshal/Peck
Peck/Stitches  (i really like jocks and lazies being together, okay)


I swear, I don't live my acnl life just shipping villagers v~v

Also, before Nan moved, I shipped her with Coco.  But then Coco spent more time around Apollo, making Nan jealous which lead to them splitting up.


----------



## fashions (Nov 29, 2014)

_Well then._

----

Later in the week:


----------



## Ami Mercury (Nov 29, 2014)

Hans and Merengue are getting along AMAZINGLY, so much so they talk about each other VERY often.
Chester and Peanut are as well
Lionel is with Ankha
Octavian and Mira (The anime character hooked up with something that has tentacles.......)
Zucker and Muffy


----------



## lyra-bay (Nov 29, 2014)

Isabelle x Kicks
Isabelle x Copper
Isabelle x KK
In my town, I ship...
Fang x Skye
Octavian x Marina
That's about it XD


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 29, 2014)

I swear Beau had a thing for Filbert a while back. It was sooooo sweet! :3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

Punchy & Lolly are adorable with each other.

Rooney & Kitt too, but they barley talk to each other in my town.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 29, 2014)

Fang X Skye 
they're together a lot in my town


----------



## Biskit11 (Nov 30, 2014)

If I had Biskit Bones Walker with one each would go with Goldie Daisy Cherry? I am planning on having an all dog town.


----------



## EveryonesWalker (Nov 30, 2014)

Biskit11 said:


> If I had Biskit Bones Walker with one each would go with Goldie Daisy Cherry? I am planning on having an all dog town.



Maybe Biskit x Goldie Daisy x Bones Walker x Cherry


----------



## Envelin (Nov 30, 2014)

ANKHA X LUCKY OTP
Kicks x Isabelle
Marshal x Rosie
Shrunk x his wife (lol I kind of just made up the wife he talks about all the time. Drew her out. Cute little newt woman)
Merengue x Kabuki(when Kabuki was still in town cry)


----------



## Milleram (Nov 30, 2014)

Agnes and Ozzie aren't necessarily a couple, but they are definitely BFFs.
Kidd and Aurora used to be an item, but now Kidd has moved on to Bonbon. Aurora still pines for Kidd, though. She is always lurking outside of his house. XD
I also suspect there is something going on between Pierce and Agnes, and something going on between Apollo and Francine.


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 30, 2014)

Lyman and Hazel. their kids would have the thickest eyebrows


----------



## Dollie (Nov 30, 2014)

I totally ship Cherry with Biskit. They talk about each other a lot and they seem pretty close. Plus, they look super cute together. <3


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Nov 30, 2014)

i have Fang, Whitney, and Skye in a 3way relationship!!


----------



## hulaburger (Nov 30, 2014)

NOT ACTUALLY A COUPLE BUT i always imagine Ed and Peaches are siblings. or cousins maybe!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 30, 2014)

In my town...

Fang and Whitney- They're both arctic wolves and live close by. They've gotten along since the beginning!

Marshal and Flurry- They always send each other gifts and they just look soooo cute together!

Erik and Muffy- They're both the only hooved and horned/antlered villagers in my town. On top of that, Muffy is always looking out for him and really cares for him. Once I saw her running, and she stopped right beside Erik and just stood there beside him for a while. It was so sweet!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 30, 2014)

Bruce and Robin because references!


----------



## PaperVinny (Dec 1, 2014)

Amelia and Midge? Idk, they are together a lot in my town, and they look really cute. <3


----------



## nard (Dec 1, 2014)

Benjamin x Amelia otp


tbh I don't even have Benjamin in my town


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Dec 6, 2014)

LUCKYxANKHA


----------



## Kirby of the Stars (Dec 6, 2014)

I would pair Freya with me, Marina with me, Cherry with me, Phoebe with me, and Ankha with me. c: Tenouttaten.


----------



## maarowak (Dec 6, 2014)

they do this on purpose is2g











(i always take pictures when Fauna's not looking ;_; )
(her house has no bed because I was remaking it, putting it back now)​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 6, 2014)

Lucha X Claudia.
I swear Lucha has the hots for Claudia...


----------



## Megumi (Dec 6, 2014)

Bob x Rosie
MUFFY x PIETRO :3


----------



## PockiPops (Dec 6, 2014)

marshal x flurry 5ever <3


----------



## Leela (Dec 6, 2014)

Marshal and Lolly seem to have a thing going in my town. Pierce and Wolfgang seem to have a bromance. They never stop talking about each other XD


----------



## AllisonCypress (Dec 6, 2014)

I think Wolfgang has some sort of secret crush on me.  Whoops. .-.
Let's see...as for my other villagers, there aren't many...Kitty and Shep seem to have some sort of relationship, although I can't be sure.  When Bluebear was in town, she seemed to love Snake too. ;D But that was about it.


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Dec 6, 2014)

Bob and Tangy. I've shipped them for a while and they are a couple in Tomodachi Life!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

I love shipping villagers, especially if they're the same species!  I can't help but ship Marina and Octavian.  Despite the personality differences, I personally think they would be adorable together! n u n )


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

I think Erik and Fauna would be a cute couple when they move in. OWO
and rocco x kk slider


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Marshal x Kyle

My gay little babies


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Fang X Skye
Kyle X fang
Wolfgang X Bruce

yes I have gays in my town


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

Daisy x Walker and Rosie x Bob for my current villagers.


----------



## Loriii (Dec 7, 2014)

Whitney and Fang > my main couple but their houses are too far apart lol "LDR" xD

Fauna, Bam, Diana > love triangle 

Rosie and Lolly? > Nah, they're just BFF's


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 7, 2014)

So, Cole is going to use Freya's ticklishness against her, next time he wants something from her....
And According to Lily, Twiggy and Mac seem to be really close with each other...
Cole talks about Freya quite a bit. Oddly enough, I suspected that before I even really talked to either
of them, lol.


----------



## loreiid (Jan 21, 2015)

Im planning on Annabelle x Cyrano because Its such contradicting personalities and aw.
I think Eugene has a lil' crush on Monique bc he is such a dork and Monique is like this mysterious goddess. He always tries to give her flowers. I think Agnes likes Eugene also? she wore his pleather vest and it looks hella cute. Idk, love triangles~


----------



## SpottyPup (Jan 21, 2015)

Lolly & Rudy are so cute together! :3


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 21, 2015)

Bob had a relationship with an Uchi Deer.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 21, 2015)

Apple and Hamphrey
Soleil and Hamlet
Flurry and Graham


----------



## lutrea (Jan 21, 2015)

Diana & Beau.
Fauna & Erik.
Fuchsia & Zell.
Merry & Rudy.
c:


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 21, 2015)

Apparently, Sterling has something with Margie.


----------



## estypest (Jan 21, 2015)

Zell and Fauna .. er that's it for now


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 21, 2015)

Lyman and Canberra...Lymberra?It's a good thing Canberra has a cradle in her house...in case they have an "accident".What do they call a baby koala.....a joey?


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 21, 2015)

I loveee Lucky x Cookie <3  

In my town, they are always sending little gifts to each other, and acting shy about giving them to each other face to face. not to mention Lucky gave Cookie his 23 shirt! it was so cute, now she flaunts it all the time. <3


----------



## Animefan4ev3r (Jan 21, 2015)

My is Marshal and Cookie


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jan 21, 2015)

In this town, Beau and Fauna. But SHEP is trying to be a home wrecker by crushing on Fauna. 
The Hamphrey and Apple and Punchy and Lolly


----------



## voldemonet (Jan 21, 2015)

Marshal and Poppy. It also used to be Rosie and Bob, but I got sick of Bob and I just got Rudy to move in tomorrow! Both Rosie and Rudy are adorable and upbeat, I think they'll make a better pair <3


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 21, 2015)

I think Marshal and Mint were a couple but Mint moved. Now I've taken her place.


----------



## vbunny (Jan 21, 2015)

I've got my suspicions that Margie and Chrissy are a couple in my town! within the first couple weeks of playing, Margie had Chrissy's "sparkles" catchphrase, they had me running delivery for each-other and the other villagers had commented that they seemed like "close friends". I'm totally cool with that, though I still wonder who Butch has feelings for. at this rate I'll have to break out the shipping wall!

tl;dr : Imma homestuck this relationship stuff yo!

Chrissy ♥ Margie

Henry  ♠ Bam

Butch   ♦ Violet

(as an aside, I totally ship OfficeRomance... but somehow I'm sure HR in my town would have words with me! >.>)


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 21, 2015)

Deirdre x Erik...they're in my new town and they're so cute. Also Tex x Aurora...dawww...

I can't choose between Apple/Hamphrey or Flurry/Hamphrey...I think Apple because peppy and cranky would make for some cute banter.


----------



## Envelin (Jan 21, 2015)

Ankha x Lucky = ACNL OTP

Marshal x Merengue

Kiki x Coco

Stitches x Bunnie


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jan 21, 2015)

ThePayne22 said:


> Chief and Wart Jr. had a bit of a bromance going on, but ever since Yuka moved in next to Wart Jr. he's started spending more time with her as a significant other. In my mind, Chief is jealous but afraid to come out of the closet for Wart Jr.
> 
> ...
> 
> I know it's weird, but my head canon has made this interesting for me, so whatever, lol.



Chief has come to terms with the fact that Wart Jr. and Yuka have a thing and is now comfortable with his friend position.

Drake meanwhile is crushing on Kitty, who knows, but is playing oblivious. Doesn't seem like feelings are mutual.

Pierce x Phoebe on the other hand is in full swing. xD


----------



## Cynder drag (Jan 21, 2015)

Alright, let me tell you a tragic story that's truly Shakespeare worthy. 
Back in the day, when I had animal crossing Wild World, Cube and I were neighbors and we talked every single day- the best of friends. That's when I didn't take Animal Crossing too seriously, but I still managed to get on everyday to visit him and I was convinced we were a couple. He even game me his picture frame. Then Gwen moved in and he started spending a lot of time with her and she was super snotty and I hated her. I tried desperately to get Gwen to move, but she was relentless and eventually I gave up and didn't play for months. When I finally came back to visit my dear Cube, he had moved away.  
It was the saddest ending to a once beautiful relationship...


----------



## peppermintys (Jan 21, 2015)

Ironically Fauna has a thing for Fang in my town. Took me a while to figure out the irony of her being a deer and him being a wolf.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 21, 2015)

Fang/Diana and Beau/Cookie will be the death of me. They're so cute together.


----------



## oreo (Jan 21, 2015)

autumnleavesxo said:


> Beau and Fauna, before Beau moved


Beau moved on me too. ; n ;

So far in my town:
Rudy x Mira
Zucker x Marina
Fang x Diana

I would love Apple to pair up with Marshal but they are just friends for now. c:


----------



## CJODell62 (Oct 2, 2015)

In my first town, my "couples" are: Avery x Bree, Elvis x Maelle, and Keaton x Flora.


----------



## Dorian (Oct 3, 2015)

Oooh, I've never done that before? I will have to think on that one.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Oct 3, 2015)

Before he moved out, I totes shipped Jacques and me...I mean nothing.

With my villagers now....well I have more female villagers than male villagers, but before Lily moved out, I could so see her and Lolly as cute girlfriends. Maybe Zucker and Gala could have a thing too since they're neighbors! I'm pretty sure Beardo has a thing for me, but he needs to step off.


----------



## acnladdict (Oct 3, 2015)

ive only ever thought of Lucky and Ankha of being the perfect couples...they both have the egyptian theme but ankha keeps on playing "matchmaker" and pairing random people with Lucky! it aint going nowhere at this rate


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't really know who the couples are in my town.

But once I get Melba, I'm going to be shipping her and Eugene so hard...

I think Marshal x Poppy would be cute, too, but I don't have Marshal.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 3, 2015)

i ship ankha and wolfgang.


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2015)

The only one I have is Fauna and Bruce, right now because they like to hang out at each other's houses.


----------



## Gaby (Oct 3, 2015)

I dream of pairing Bruce and Diana together. I think Shari has a thing for Rudy since she always talks about him and Curly definitely has some interest in Merengue xD


----------



## puff-from-beaville (Oct 4, 2015)

In My town Curlos and Eunice are always flirting and they talk to me about eachother. It's pretty cute!


----------



## Zandy (Oct 4, 2015)

Stinky and Kid Cat seem to compete for Lolly's love.

Kid Cat has shown some interest towards Kiki and Mitzi.

Lolly seems to have a crush on Tom.

Katt seems to have a secret crush on Punchy since she ALWAYS talks about him xP.


----------



## xXCrossArrowXx (Oct 4, 2015)

RasherXKen <333


----------



## heitann (Oct 5, 2015)

Astrid and Cyrano & Mathilda and Gruff have been a couple for as long as I could remember. The 4 of them + Queenie always hang out together, they're my Town Elites pretty much, especially given their snooty and cranky personalities.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 5, 2015)

Kyle & Whitney
Rolf & Tangy?  And Bangle?  I think Rolf is two timing.  Or maybe Rolf and Bangle have an open relationship because Bangle and Margie sometimes seem to have a thing too.


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 5, 2015)

I have Robin and Sparrow together, certain types of animals gravitate to the same type and certain personalities or I read one thread even signs go or don't go together by the Chinese signs and birthdates as couples or friends..and they did make is so non similar types like let's say a cat and a dog will fight, lol.
   My almost all wolf town/dog town, deer, and sheep towns are hilarious to see really..esp the sheep town as the only two males are Smugs and there is every type of female sheep the deer also have every type and it's funny there too to watch they just all act differently when same type. 
  But anyway peppies love the jocks even if off type, the normals love the crankies, I can't remember about the lazies.. the same types will bond though, Phil and Pheobe are another cute pair, and I am hoping to get a match for my female rabbits as anyone with rabbits knows females way outnumber males I am looking for Cole he may be cute with Bonbon, and I have the 3female lions/leopards so I think Bianca and Rolf and Bangle and Leonardo will be cute when I get the boys in town. I try to have a match for everyone if I can, my female elephants may be the only ones missing a match as I let Tucker go and wish I hadn't now. 

 But there was a pretty interesting thread a long time back on the birthdates and Chinese signs and astrology of non type get alongs as well as which types lean toward which. Obviously peppy and jock as peppy is like the cheerleader..but cranky and snooty don't always mix non type.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't generally care about "shipping" and don't pair things together very often, but I liked to imagine Pietro and Muffy had a thing going on since he's a clown and I thought she looked sorta like a mime. I know she's supposed to be goth, it was just my mind coming up with things. Anyhow, I pushed Muffy out to make room for a dreamie. I think Pietro might find love again in Agnes if I bring her into town to replace Fuchsia as an uchi.


----------



## Renivere (Oct 5, 2015)

For me, it used to be Rudy and Felicity until they moved 

Now it's going to be Aurora and Roald


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Oct 5, 2015)

I definitely think O'Hare and Carmen should be a couple <3 O'Hare has a little crush on Carmen and sometimes thinks about getting her flowers, he's said all kinds of cute stuff to her and called her "my dear", borrowed her catchphrase and outfit multiple times, and even got her a keychain*to match*his ^u^ Carmen seems more interested in Moose, though... but I just ignore that and pretend O'Hare and Carmen are dating XD


----------



## Dorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Kid Cat and ALL my ladies! Since he moved in, I have found him in all their houses. However, I believe Carmen is going to be locking it down with him as I have found him in HER house more than once now  I also ship Grizzly and Flora, Octavian and Marina and Zucker as their baby.


----------



## AriChana (May 2, 2016)

Katt was the only one at Chrissy's birthday party.  I also ship Katt with Del because she talked about him constantly. Now that both Chrissy and Del have moved out, I see Katt less often in my town and she keeps asking me to move out. :c 

I can vouch for Kid Cat being a ladies man. He talks to Sally and Cheri all the time and they walk away with music notes over their heads. I'd say that him and Chrissy were the closest though. I've delivered plenty of presents between the two of them.

Lucha also tries to be a ladies man. He blatantly flirted with Cheri one day and she didn't even realize it.

Stitches and Chester AT THE VERY LEAST have bromance.

As for Sally, she's in love with my villager. Everytime i get on, she's in my garden. Help.


----------



## Kanade Kitty (May 2, 2016)

in my town, Willow and Pietro (for now)
in general, Willow and Vesta, Marshal and everyone, Isabelle and KK, &Goldie and Fang


----------



## Invisible again (May 2, 2016)

It used to be Peanut and Antonio. Then they moved away. I imagine they moved to the same town. lol

And then it was Bill and Pompom. Here's some proof (far right in photo):




Yup... and then Bill moved away, so Pompom is still getting over him. She was stuck inside her home for almost 2 weeks after he left. :c
I think she's finally recovering, since I see her outside more. Poor Pompom.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 2, 2016)

I have a town that everyone it's a couple
But the one I like the most it's pietro and muffy <3 so cute


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 2, 2016)

I was obsessed with Julian and Merengue when they were in my old town.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (May 2, 2016)

I ship Lucky and Ankha purely for the whole Egyptian and mummy thing (just like everyone else in the acnl fandom)


----------



## Buttonsy (May 3, 2016)

Opal is dating both Felicity and Marina, Monty is with Moose (although Moose moved away and I have to get him back), and I think Dotty is developing a crush on Marcel.


----------



## ieRWaZz (May 3, 2016)

Last night around 11pm I catched Rosie in the museum with Kid (who moved a while ago). They were sneaking together in the aquaria part  I guess my villagers are more into a long distance-relationship


----------



## Mura (May 3, 2016)

Rosie & Punchy
Beau & Diana
Marshal & Goldie (soon)


----------



## BlackCatCrossing (May 3, 2016)

Skye X Fang
Lucky (WHen Ig et him) X Ankha
Perhaps Stitches X Coco (Both weird xD)


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 3, 2016)

Marshal and Flurry are adorable! same with Kid and Rosie


----------



## Kohaku-san (May 3, 2016)

Marshal says he's more than friends with the beautiful-looking Pippy.


----------



## VanillaChase (May 3, 2016)

Pietro and Muffy. They live next to each other and both have an edgy cuteness about them.


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 3, 2016)

Flurry & Hamphrey
Bianca & Alfonso
Blaire & Zell


----------



## Seroja (May 3, 2016)

This is a fun one. When I moved in my dreamies I had ideas about pairing who with who but my it turned out my villager paired off without me having to get involved. Pippy and Snake always talk about each other and visiting one another. Wolfgang is always worried about what Skye would think about his greetings and catchphrases and vice versa. While Buck and Deirdre are best buds. Now if only I can get Kitty and Punchy to be closer.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 3, 2016)

Nutu


----------



## HeyPatience (May 3, 2016)

VestaxMarshal
FangxStitches
StitchesxAmelia
StitchesxFuschia
A lot of these combos are really strange...


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (May 3, 2016)

Ah, I feel sad now reading this. Maple and Marshal were my cute couple, they became such good friends and both being small and cute it was exactly what I hoped for. I feel really guilty as I let maple go the other day due to realising I was getting bored with too many normals having the same conversations. 
I'm now wanting my new couple to be Fang and Ankha, Punchy and Lolly  I'm very hopeful on the punchy and lolly one as I've just been in the game and lolly was visiting him  will try to keep putting them together


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 9, 2016)

PoppyxMarshal


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 9, 2016)

Marcel and the fossil by my house.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 9, 2016)

maybe Diana and Static.. They're always talking each other.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 9, 2016)

I wanted to make my deer town an entire couples town, but there aren't enough female deer. So here are the ones I got.

Beau and Diana
Zell and Fauna
Lopez and Fuchsia
Erik and Deirdre

Sorry, Bruce and Bam.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 9, 2016)

wolfgang and kyle for life ****


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 9, 2016)

Definitely Lobo x Curlos.
I believe they have a secret gay relationship, they keep sending each other gifts through me deeming their "too shy" to do it themselves.


----------



## Koden (Jun 9, 2016)

Julian and Pietro!!! (is that weird?)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 10, 2016)

Julian and Skye ftw! <3


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

Marina and octavian

marina and zucker

pietro and stitches

ankha and zell


----------



## treetops (Jun 10, 2016)

Amelia x Apollo and Muffy x Pietro. That's pretty much it, I'm not a big fan of shipping.


----------



## Charcolor (Jun 10, 2016)

the only couple i have so far is bluebear and cheri. more specifically, i feel like bluebear has a huge crush on cheri (who is a few years older than her) and while cheri does reciprocate the feelings, she's still casual about it. but bluebear's too shy around cheri. two days in a row she asked me to deliver something to cheri, probably because she was too nervous to do it herself.

they're also both fruit-themed bear cubs so everything is just lovely


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Charcolor (Jun 10, 2016)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 174664



that's so cute! and their names can both be connected to hamburgers...it's perfect


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 10, 2016)

Charcolor said:


> that's so cute! and their names can both be connected to hamburgers...it's perfect



Angus and Patty really did hang out together a lot when they were both in my town.I still have Patty but unfortunately,Angus is gone...but I do have T-Bone in my cycling town.That would keep the burger thing going...sort of.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jun 10, 2016)

Chief and Diana
Marshal and Filbert


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 10, 2016)

I don't have all my dreamies yet but I think Diana x Merengue and Rosie x Fang would be some cute couples to come out of my town


----------



## Jessi2404 (Jun 10, 2016)

What to you guys mean by ship them, and how do you go about this?


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 10, 2016)

No offense, but why are there many threads about this topic.
It's not like your villagers are really dating each other.


----------

